# Paddleball court accessibiltiy



## Rick18071 (Jan 16, 2017)

I never saw a paddleball court but I have a plan review for one at a country club. It looks like a tennis court but is on a raised platform.

2015 IBC
*1110.4 Recreational Occupancies*. Recreational Occupancies shall be accessible and shall be on an accessible route to the extent of this section.

*1110.4.1 Area of sport activity*. Each area of sport activity shall be on an accessible route and shall not be required to be accessible except as provided for in sections 1110.47.2 through 1110.4.14.

The only section about this is:
*1110.4.4 Court sports*. In court sports, at least one accessible route shall directly connect both sides of the court.

Does this mean an accessible route to the restrooms or the accessible parking spaces are not required. They want to put stairs up to the paddleball court and the path to the clubhouse is not accessible or the restrooms are not accessible.

Is this ok?

But IBC table 2902.1 requires plumbing fixtures for tennis courts. Do I require accessible restrooms for the courts but not an accessible route to them?


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok what are you calling paddle ball??

1.

https://weirdfitness.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/img_1210.jpg

or

2.

http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2013/04/03/10595270/USAPA Nationals Photo 2 LOWER RES.JPG


Raised platform??


if 2:
have not seen one like that.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 16, 2017)

#2


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2017)

Rick18071 said:


> #2




That one is not my cup of tea.

I do the other.

Seems like either would require access. Courts could be used for different uses


----------



## mark handler (Jan 16, 2017)

cda said:


> ... either would require access.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like everyone is stumped on this.The whole area of the country club is an area of sport activity: golf, pools, tennis, etc. Does the area need to go by this and not need an accessible route to the clubhouse restrooms and parking?

*1110.4.1 Area of sport activity*. Each area of sport activity shall be on an accessible route and shall not be required to be accessible except as provided for in sections 1110.47.2 through 1110.4.14.


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2017)

Facilities and elements covered include:

I

Areas of indoor and outdoor sports activity, including court sports (such as tennis, volleyball and racquetball), sports fields (such as softball, football, lacrosse, baseball, and soccer) and other sports (such as gymnastics and wrestling) 



https://www.access-board.gov/attachments/article/595/sports.pdf


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 16, 2017)

Spot on CDA.


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2017)

"Each area of sport activity"......Some or all of the courts may be exempt from accessibility, not the facility....

"at least one accessible route shall directly connect both sides of the court."


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 17, 2017)

I only enforce 2015 IBC chapter 11 and ICC/ANSI 117.1-2012 for accessibility. I don't enforce ADA or access board or anything else for accessibility.

steveray where did you find: Some or all of the courts may be exempt from accessibility, not the facility....


----------



## steveray (Jan 18, 2017)

My words, but it says the courts shall be on an accessible route.

ACCESSIBLE ROUTE. A continuous, unobstructed path
that complies with Chapter 11.
An accessible route enables a person with a disability
to approach and utilize a facility’s accessible fixtures
and features. While there are a variety of mobility
devices, the design and construction of an accessible
route is based predominantly on provisions necessary
for accessibility to a person using a wheelchair.
There are typically more physical barriers in the built
environment to people with a mobility impairment
than in any other category of disability. An accessible
route must also be safe and usable by people with
other disabilities and, therefore, requirements are set
forth in consideration of those needs. For example,
there are restrictions on objects that protrude into an
accessible route in consideration of a person with a
visual impairment. Accessible routes are required for
both ingress and egress (see Sections 1007 and
1104).

1101.2 Design. Buildings and facilities shall be designed and
constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and
ICC A117.1.

1103.1 Where required. Sites, buildings, structures, facilities,
elements and spaces, temporary or permanent, shall be
accessible to persons with physical disabilities.

And it doesn't seem to meet any exceptions in 1103 or 1104


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 18, 2017)

But this section says recreation occupancies says the accessible route only needs to comply per the extent of this section. I'm I not reading this right. It seems to be more specific to me. The paddleball courts are in a country club and the whole area is a recreational area.
*
1110.4 Recreational Occupancies*. Recreational Occupancies shall be accessible and shall be on an accessible route to the extent of this section.

*1110.4.1 Area of sport activity*. Each area of sport activity shall be on an accessible route and shall not be required to be accessible except as provided for in sections 1110.47.2 through 1110.4.14.

The only section about this is:
*1110.4.4 Court sports*. In court sports, at least one accessible route shall directly connect both sides of the court.


----------



## steveray (Jan 18, 2017)

Only have 2012 commentary...But I still believe it will take you to to general Ch. 11 scoping...
1109.15.4.2 Court sports. In court sports, at least one accessible
route shall directly connect both sides of the court.
 It is not permissible to have the only access to, for
example, the far side of a court pass through the near
side of the court. This requirement eliminates the
possibility of having to travel through ongoing play on
one side of a court to access the opposite side of the
court.

1109.15.4 Recreational and sports facilities exceptions.
Recreational and sports facilities required to be accessible
shall be exempt from this chapter to the extent specified in
this section.
This section identifies requirements or exceptions for
five specific types of recreational facilities and/or elements
within those facilities. These items are
intended to harmonize with the new 2010 Standard.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 19, 2017)

OK. Talked to the ICC who said the courts need an accessible route to the accessible parking and restrooms. The country club agreed to build a ramp to one (of the two) entrances to the courts where there is are gates through the chain link fence on each side of the courts. Would this be considered an entrance and the 60% of all entrances to be accessible rule kick in? This is a raised structural with no roof and a chain link fence for walls and can't find anywhere in the code if the rule is just for entrances to buildings.


----------



## steveray (Jan 19, 2017)

Not just buildings...

1109.15.3 Other occupancies. All recreational and sports
facilities not falling within the purview of Section 1109.15.1
or 1109.15.2 shall be accessible.
When tennis courts, pools, baseball diamonds, playgrounds
or other recreational facilities are provided in
occupancies other than Group R-2 or R-3, all facilities
must be accessible.
The Access Board has included requirements for
many types of recreational facilities in the new 2010
Standard. The 2009 edition of ICC A117.1 does
include a new chapter with technical information on
accessibility for many types of recreational facilities.
The new Chapter 11 in ICC A117.1 contains technical
provisions for amusement rides; recreational boating
facilities; exercise machinery and equipment; fishing
piers and platforms; golf facilities; miniature golf facilities;
play areas; swimming pools; wading pools; hot
tubs; spas and shooting and firing positions.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 19, 2017)

Rick, though you may only be a reviewer, you need to know the background behind the code regs. Half the fun is digging into this. Your value to yourself and your agency is only enhanced by this knowledge.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 19, 2017)

That's why I'm here


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok the paddleball court is now built. They asked for an appeal for the required accessible route to it. In PA any appeals related to accessibility must be done thru a state board.

The route now to the paddleball courts from  the club house where the accessible restrooms and parking spaces are would require to go up 5 steps then a step down on a curb to a driveway. Then across the driveway and up a 7' high hill to an old level parking area where the paddle ball courts are built. The paddle ball court floor is about 4' above this old paved parking lot. To build an accessible route would require a ramp where the stairs are to the driveway where a curb cut can be installed. Then across the driveway a ramp could be built to the top of the 7' high hill that may require a few switchbacks since a ramp can only have a 30" rise. Then from this level a ramp with a switchback onto the paddleball floor.

They got a ruling form the accessibility appeals board that they can install a temporary ramp in lieu of the accessible route for one year.

Now how am I suppose to interpret this? Just one ramp where?  There is no communication between the appeals board and the inspector (they only meet once a month).

I can only guess that this means they just need a temporary ramp onto the paddleball floor from the old paved parking lot that it was built on. But I'm not sure what they mean by a temporary ramp. Would it need to meet code including footings and the switchback? If they build it out of wood would this mean it would not need to be treated wood? What happens after one year?

I don't think anyone on this forum can help me with this but I just need to air out my frustration with this.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 16, 2017)

There are demountable aluminum ramps that can be purchased or rented.
This is an after the fact observation but whoever designed the court didn't understand the code.
Would use of a LULA or lift minimize the number of ramps required?


----------



## Msradell (Mar 16, 2017)

How did it even get permitted without meeting their code requirements? Sounds like it was done through the back door instead of through the normal approval process.


----------



## steveray (Mar 17, 2017)

I think we go about 600 square feet without frost protection now....As far as "Temporary" you might find something in your chapter 1, but for us, it is very limited and that temporary ramp would need to meet IBC requirements...


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 20, 2017)

Still trying to get this accessible route done right for these paddle ball courts from the club house. They took out the paved walking path connecting the courts to the club house.The only way to get to these paddleball courts now is to go up a driveway that maybe to steep to be an accessible route. Can they use exception 1 from the following section for this?

1104.2 Within a site.
At least one accessible route shall connect accessible buildings, accessible facilities, accessible elements and accessible spaces that are on the same site .
Exceptions
1.: An accessible route is not required between accessible buildings, accessible facilities, accessible elements and accessible spaces that have, as the only means of access between them, a vehicular way not providing for pedestrian access.
2. An accessible route to recreational facilities shall only be required to the extent specified in Section 1110.


----------



## steveray (Apr 20, 2017)

Probably....The intent is (IMO), if no one is "walking", no one needs to traverse with chair, crutches, etc....But then you would need accessible parking at each building or area...


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm being told you can't use both exceptions and #2 is more specific. .


----------



## steveray (Apr 21, 2017)

I would have to look at 1110 again, but I have never heard of not being able to use every exception before...


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 21, 2017)

The problem is the only way to the paddleball courts is to drive or walk up on a paved driveway for 100' which may have too much of a slope for an accessible route. They could also walk up a small hill that is covered with grass. Normal people are going to walk up this driveway, they won't be using their car to go 100' from the clubhouse parking lot to a lot next to the paddle ball courts.


----------

